# New Koi in the Pond-pic heavy



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

Here's a few pictures of my new butterfly koi I got from a person near me for a great deal, $5.00 each, with one free. So now I have nine pond fish.



































They were not selling their white, yellow, or black and white butterfly koi, but I talked them into letting me take the smallest yellow one home 













































































































I have two normal finned koi in there as well. They cost more than the butterfly koi :x


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

a year ago my nephew had to move so i took in some of his fish...one of them was this little 4 inch butterfly koi.....now he is 8" and hanging out in a 25 gallon tub....next spring it is going outside in a 110 gallon tub...what i would like to get are a few of the white or silver butterflies and some gold butterflies....i will probably put them in a swimming pool to grow out....keep them in the garage or coal cellar over the winter......


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

What are the little fish swimming around. Beautiful koi.


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks ;-)

They are mosquitofish, annoying little suckers that eat the koi's food. But lately their numbers have dropped so I think the koi are eating them now, lol.

I do have a few rosy red minnow and zebra danios in there too, zebra's will be coming in for the winter. They are bigger than the danios I have in the house. I'm sure if the mosquitofish were gone, they would breed.


----------



## Charlie1 (Dec 31, 2011)

very nice!


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks Charlie1  
The water started turning green again today. I really need to buy a UV filter, i wish they were priced cheaper.


----------

